
Ex-Facebook security chief calls out Tim Cook and Apple's practices in China - pizzasword
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/24/ex-facebook-exec-alex-stamos-calls-out-apple-practices-in-china.html
======
nil_pointer
Popcorn worthy. I like that Cook called them and others out, and I also like
this response. Both seem valid.

